

What have been some of the dumbest things you did?   - ubudesign

I guess mine was when I formated the wrong drive partition. And another time I blocked my self behind firewall and had to drive all the way to the dataceter to unblock.
I'm sure i've done other dumb things but it would be funny and maybe educational to know some of your mistakes. it could be anyting...
======
dkokelley
I like this question. It makes me go back and think about the different
mistakes and other low points, and go over how I learned (hopefully) from
them.

I've had my share of cowboy-style recklessness with hard drive partitions.
That's always calming in a strange way because it forced me to clean out those
files that I was sure I could find a use for eventually.

A more recent mistake involves building websites for family members without a
clear contract. I find myself spending more time adding features and doing
tech support than I hoped for, and if I calculate the amount of time I spent
and compare it to the money I'll make... well let's just say I was making more
as an assistant manager at a pet store.

------
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9965>

I like to think that my comment is when the Techcrunch comments jumped the
shark.

~~~
ubudesign
so what's the status of your idea since that time? do you have a demo? :)

~~~
dkokelley
Correct me if I'm wrong, but that looks like the YouOS startup.
(<http://www.youos.com>).

But I think they got funding. Maybe it's a different group.

~~~
ubudesign
nice idea

------
tlrobinson
Numerous mistakes involving "rm" and "*"

~~~
ubudesign
for me it was also:

chown someuser .*

I thought I was changing owner of a hidden file .htaccess but of course .*
also means everyting under root folder :)

